# found wild dove



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

my sisters dog found it ,it cant fly though, wings look normal,keeps falling over on its side,its not eating or drinking,i have it in a cat carrier,with a heating pad in a dark quiet room.it freaks out when i go in to check on it,gave it water and some wild bird seed.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a link to the resources page, see if there are any rehabbers local to you.

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

And since you're in NY I would suggest joining this group: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/

I'm pretty sure they would know of local rehabbers or have someone near you that could help at least.

Not sure where you are in NY - but there are Vets listed on this site in Manhattan: http://www.manhattanbirdclub.com/index-friendsandsponsors.html


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

theres no one near me.i have rescued feral pigeons before,do i do the same with this dove,or are they more stressful then pigeons.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

tried to release it today,it can fly but when it tries to land it falls to the ground,its legs dont look broken.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You might want to keep her for another day or two, see how she does after a few good meals. Maybe in the meantime you can find a rehabber in your area.

Reti


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

what if its not eating or drinking,should i crop feed it and i will need to kow what to use and feed to it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Thread regarding tube-feeding:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

I usually use Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula:

http://www.kaytee.com/products/companion_birds/?pid=47511&aid=11&pcid=1

Where in New York are you?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, Pine Bush, New York, about 60 miles northwest of Manhattan... -ish. Well, I can't think of any of our other members near there, no. You've got a Petsmart in Newburgh:

Newburgh
156 Old Little Britain Road
Newburgh, NY 12550
845-561-0250
(East of 87 and south of 17K)

...that would probably have that stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wow ,your good i have a feed store about 5 minutes from me,thats where i bought seed for it yesterday,i will go get some tomorrow,im just afraid with all this stress of me handling it ,its going to die,are they much different from rehabbing pigeons,i know they are smaller.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

last night i force fed him ,and gave water,today he was sitting on the side of the dish,so i think its eating on its own.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is he flying/landing any better than before?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Phil lines the tops of their cages (doves, that is) with foam because they've got a nasty habit of jumping up when startled (and that's easy to do) and smacking the cage top. When they're sick or hurt, they might not do that at all but if they start feeling a lot better that becomes a worry.

Pidgey


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

she can fly but she cant land on lombs she seems to fall,and if shes left on the ground something will get her.im going to the feed store to pick up some dove feed.thats a good idea because she/he does bump her head.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

well end of a story,it died. i tried.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, teebo.
You did try and there was no way to tell what was wrong with this little one.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry this one didn't make it, Teebo. Wild doves can be very difficult to rehab and care for. They are often extremely flighty and easily terrified. This makes it really rough to be able to treat them for wounds, medicate, and feed.

Terry


----------

